# I need help finding a free program that can convert VOD files to mpeg4 WMV AVI DivX



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

I need help finding a freeware program that can convert VOD files to mpeg4, WMV, AVI, or DivX.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

change of plans, I need to convert VOD to MPEG-4 SP


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Nothing for VOD. Do you mean VOB (as in DVD) ?


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

koala said:


> Nothing for VOD. Do you mean VOB (as in DVD) ?


Yes, sorry for that.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You could probably use ffmpeg for that. If you have access to a computer running Mac OS X, ffmpegX is fairly easy to use.

I don't know how well it works or if it has all the features you want, but you might also be able to use something like AVI DVD VCD SVCD MPEG Converter

If neither of those work for you, you can also search the Windows part of Versiontracker.


----------

